
My Experience Using .NET Core in the Real World - swalsh
http://savorylane.com/blog/post/my_experience_on_clrcore
======
MaddoScientisto
I'm pretty new to the web side of things so I decided to check out .net core
to see if I could reuse my small asp.net knowledge but sadly I ran into the
wall of missing libraries.

In the end I moved to node.js simply because of the huge library of libraries
but I'm definitely going back to .net core when it will actually be released

